# 2008 Southeast Ohio Lakes Trail Schedule



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is the 2008 schedule. 

April 13 Seneca Lake 7am to 3pm

May 11 Buckeye Lake 7am to 3pm

June 22 Salt Fork Lake 6am to 2pm

July 13 Ohio River Pike Island out of the Rayland Ramp 6am to 2pm

August 17 Seneca Lake 6am to 2pm

September 14 Tappan Lake 7am to 3pm

Championship October 11 & 12 site to be announced.

Open tournament at Seneca October 5 8am to 4pm


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah, well you left out the best part there Mr Fabian. 


ITS 100% PAYBACK!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to mention the fact that he left out the website address as well . LOL
www.seoltt.com Glad that you found us Jamie and hope that you will enjoy the site as much as we all do . This will be a great circuit for those living in the S.E. parts of Ohio . Dont be left out wondering why you didnt fish with one of the best directors in that part of the state .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

An Ohio River tournament!!! 

You just made about 4 OGF'rs really happy 

If you can fill that one I will have a two day $15,ooo OPEN on the Ohio River in 2009. (see previous post where I was bastardized for not visiting the river )

Hope to make it down for some 100% action!

nip


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr.Fabian????? How ya doing Jamie???


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

The river is coming back. It is actually getting enjoyable to fish again.


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Phil for posting the website address. I couldn't do it yet, had to post so many messages before I can post my url.

Hey Nip, you better get down to SE Ohio, it just isn't as good as Mosquito.

Jamie


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You can forget that. Those northern boys are out of there element down here.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm not a tournament director so I don't know first hand how much would be involved but...

It would be interesting to have a little season ending tournament for bragging rights with some of the trails from throughout the state. Maybe take the top 10 teams in points from participating trails (depending on the trails format) and alternate locations between the northern and southern Ohio Lakes. Kinda like the Ryder Cup!

Just an idea...I think it would be fun since alot of the trails in the state have a great resource and common denominator in OGF. It would also be an opportunity for tournament anglers throughout the state to experience great bass fishing on new lakes.

Like I said, I don't know how hard it would be to coordinate but I think it would be fun.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello Bassman the 2008 tourney schedule sounds goood. I am from smithfield rayland area can you let me know the particulars please thanks. Greendragon


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

Greendragon,
Go onto the website, Phil Carver has it listed on this page on his reply. I can't post my url yet on here. I have to post so many posts before it will let me??? If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

young-gun21 said:


> I'm not a tournament director so I don't know first hand how much would be involved but...
> 
> It would be interesting to have a little season ending tournament for bragging rights with some of the trails from throughout the state.


Sounds like a great idea, though it would take some doing to set up. Also, it would have to be on water unfamiliar to any of the anglers (just to make it more interesting) and location would have to be *secret*.

Many clubs hold tournaments on the same waters a couple of times a year and maybe a guy or team are average fishermen, but have fished 10 tournaments at 'Lake X' over the last 2 years, so by default and 2nd hand information, have a distinct advantage over competitors from clubs in other parts of the state. Don't know how common it is here, but it was very common in the Eastern PA/Northern NJ area circuits when I fished them. Guys would pay entry fees and fish no circuit or club, but would practice on one lake all year long and just 'cherry pick' events at that fishery.

These guys couldn't weigh a bass half the time, unless they were fishing their own lake.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

All info is up on website www.seoltt.com


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know about that Salt Fork tourney....it is one tough place to find a keeper.....wow! the Ohio River...now we're talkin !! I don't think those damm yankees want anything to do with us southern boys! ha

shakey


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

I would say the Buckeye Lake tournament will draw many boats.....I wouldn't consider it to be in the S E but more central Ohio...should get alot of crossovers from other trails with it being held in mid May.....the pros sponsored by both buckeye outdoors and Knox marine will be a handful for the trail regulars on their home water.....should be a good one


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah I hope your not reffering to me from Knox Marine. Remember I was the clown that blanked last year at Megabass!


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

I look for Buckeye to be one of the best tournaments this year, should be some nice bags brought in.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

made a trip to Marietta to the Cabin Fever RV & Boatshow over the weekend,
heard some discussing about the SEOLTT schedule among a group. Elite Series Pro Gary Klein ( Triton) was there talkin fishin....seemed like a good guy. IF Ike doesn't win the classic then I'd like to see him win it. Saw the Basscat pros from the OMBTT/SEOLTT there at the Swarzel Marine display.

shakey


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Got back from the Classic in Greenville sc late last nite.....seen some pros that fish the SEOLTT/OMBTT that were working the expo for some of their sponsors (Jackall) (Save Face) (Gambler Bass Boats) . I have to admit I was surprised to see them.....I guess these trails attrack some quaility fishermen
GO IKE!!!!

shakey


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ah, Jamie! welcome to the site. anyone who has not fished fished in this circut let me tell you, it is first rate! fished it the last 3 years and look forward to every season. 100&#37; pay out this year and great guys to boot. glad to see your finally bringing one my way. those long drives to seneca and dillon are a killer. by the way... what is norman doing telling everyone about my swimbaits???? i've kept that quiet for 3 years and him and sneaden want to tell the world. lol. we need to get troy on here to start selling those jack-all baits at a discount. i've been pryin' at him but i'm gonna need some help. all talk at ya later, see you at seneca.
Roy Wiley


----------

